

Join Bitcasa right now - davux
https://portal.bitcasa.com/invited/a968d7cf7f764af9b619341c40f2f39f/

======
jed_s
Is this the "we're thinking about a product" page or the "we have a product
you can start using now" page? I can't tell... the question not answered is
"when?"

This led me to pay slightly more attention and notice the pretty background
pegging my CPU. It does look nice though.

